# ISC DHCP, IPv6, and SLAAC

## Kenji Miyamoto

I have a network with IPv6 connectivity to the Internet currently, but I only have DHCP set up for IPv4 and SLAAC for IPv6.  Does anyone know how to set up the ISC DHCP server to provide only DNS and NTP information and just use SLAAC for handing out IP addresses?

I want to keep the DHCP daemon providing IPv4 addresses, but only provide DNS information for IPv6.

----------

